# “Place!”



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

aka Dogs sitting (or standing or down) on things…

I’ll start 🙃


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Practing in the apt


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

As you can see, Nadja was quite young in all these pictures (a year and under) but I’m always making her jump on things (or she does it herself)


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Love the cat getting in on the act!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to go back to that park and take a new picture. He has changed a lot since this was taken.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Look at me!)


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

A patient boy waiting for his boat ride…
I just noticed how he is laying precariously by the edge 🤣 crazy guy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cava likes this game! Can you "place"....

Outside the brewpub









On a chair in the yard









On a bench at the park









On a log in the redwoods









On....whatever this used to be









On a table at the park









On a bench, hiking with new friend Teddy









On a rock









On a stump


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Now I get it black pups are hard to photograph especially on gloomy mornings


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

👆🏽indeed they are!! some sables too…
Keystones two different interpretations of place, lol


----------



## usulsuspct (Oct 25, 2021)

Puppy practicing place!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Vienna…









Lou…R.I.P.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I dont think I've ever met a dog who liked to climb on things more than Charlie does.
In the process of building him some climbing equipment in the backyard right now because of it.....
















































Bonus of my girl Maeve at the end


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

doubleroll said:


> Vienna…
> View attachment 587213
> 
> 
> ...


Vienna is a beautiful dog, Lou looked like a handsome fella 😞


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Looking forward to when our pup will sit cause we told him to, and not just because he's comfy!


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice thread! 

Today’s contribution: 
“Balance” training 
(hard to see the distinction from the pavement).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## 504288 (Dec 19, 2021)

It was ‘down’ but the waves came in - he loves the sea but he’s not sure about it despite going in/around it 1-3 times every day of his life 🤣


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Oldie but goodie, place on…..a dragon!?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Any place?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our favorite camping spot.















The dock out back.








Waiting to go outside








Our backyard camper..


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

hotel edition…


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Does this count?








The command was "mat". 








Hanging out with her "friend"


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's an old one when he was two.Doing some training at the elementary school.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Fodder said:


> Oldie but goodie, place on…..a dragon!?
> View attachment 587302


Is that dog a red aus cattle dog/staff mix?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> l
> View attachment 587312
> View attachment 587313
> 
> ...


Love the photo bomber image! Wow, hasn't your grandson grown.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

When you accidentally drop your stick in a big puddle, and manage to find it again.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> When you accidentally drop your stick in a big puddle, and manage to find it again.
> View attachment 587376
> View attachment 587377
> View attachment 587378


Looks so much like Tess and something she would have done.♥made my heart skip a beat for a moment.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sonny1984 said:


> Practing in the apt
> View attachment 587167
> 
> View attachment 587166


cool cat


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Oldie but goodie, place on…..a dragon!?
> View attachment 587302


great picture


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Chloé&Buck said:


> Is that dog a red aus cattle dog/staff mix?


he is… 50/50, great dog! i like the mix


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Still learning the 'place' command.








Upping the game








Practicing on her own...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

👆🏽@SMcN that’s a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Fodder said:


> he is… 50/50, great dog! i like the mix


I had never seen that mix yet, really nice!
Is he yours?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> 👆🏽@SMcN that’s a gorgeous dog!


Thank you. We think so. But we are biased. 💘


----------

